# procédé de narration



## Clothaire

Bonjour,

Comment appelle-t-on le procédé de narration qui consiste à avertir le lecteur d'un événement à venir. 

Je vous donne un exemple :
Elle n'était pas venue, c'était le *premier signal* [...]​Le narrateur nous met en garde en nous prévenant qu'il y aura un deuxième signal.

Comment appelle-t-on ce genre de procédé ?

Désolé, si ce n'est pas très explicite.


----------



## notdominique

Clothaire said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment appelle-t-on le procédé de narration qui consiste à avertir le lecteur d'un événement à venir.
> 
> 
> Je vous donne un exemple :Elle n'était pas venue, c'était le *premier signal* [...]​Le narrateur nous met en garde en nous prévenant qu'il y aura un deuxième signal.
> 
> Comment appelle-t-on ce genre de procédé ?
> 
> Désolé, si ce n'est pas très explicite.


 
"Effet d'annonce" peut-être ?


----------



## Anne345

Une allusion ? 
"Une allusion est une fgure par laquelle certains mots ou tournures éveillent dans l'esprit l'idée d'une personne ou d'un fait dont on ne parle pas expressément ."


----------



## Clothaire

Oui grosso modo c'est ça. Mais il me semble qu'il y a un terme précis pour cela.

Existerait-il un site avec une liste de procédés narratifs ?


----------



## Anne345

Allusion est le terme de rhétorique. C'est parce qu'il est passé dans le langage courant, qu'il ne vous plait pas ? 
En littérature, on parle aussi de suggestion  = action de suggérer; art de faire naître une idée, un sentiment sans l'exposer ouvertement.


----------



## itka

Je ne peux vous apporter une aide définitive mais simplement quelques pistes.

Je pense qu'on peut parler de "prolepse"...
 Il me semble qu'il y a un autre mot -qui ne me revient pas- qui dénote le même phénomène mais sur un délai plus bref que la prolepse...

Sur les plans grammatical et rhétorique, on appelle cette anticipation, la cataphore... mais je ne crois pas que cela puisse s'appliquer au discours...


----------



## Anne345

> itka nous parle de prolepse et de cataphore...


mais j'ai beau examiner les définitions et des exemples, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sous-entendu évoqué par Clothaire.


----------



## itka

Par les mots "premier signal" l'auteur nous informe qu'il y en aura un second, donc tout en parlant du présent, il nous annonce déjà quelque chose quant au futur...
On dit souvent que ce genre de procédé évoque une sorte de "contraire" du flash-back. Celui-ci éclaire le présent à partir du passé. Ici, l'auteur "éclaire" le futur à partir du présent...

Reste que je ne suis pas sûre que le mot recherché soit bien "prolepse" mais le contraire étant "analepse"... ça devrait être ça.


----------



## Clothaire

Prolepse. Oui, c'est ce mot que je recherchais. Merci beaucoup itka, et merci à Anne et Notdominique 

@Anne
Non non, ce n'est pas parce qu'il est dans le langage courant qu'il ne me plaît pas mais parce que je recherchais un autre mot.


----------



## Anne345

Tant mieux si c'est la mot que vous cherchez, mais il ne correspond pas à l'exemple donné. 
_En narratologie, la prolepse désigne le fait de raconter d'avance un événement qui va avoir lieu plus tard dans la narration._


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

J'ose à peine m'inviter à cette discussion entre spécialistes .... mais il me semble que nous pourrions aussi voir dans l'expression citée, une anacoluthe qui a parfois pour fonction de mettre en relief certains éléments de la phrase (ici: premier signal) 
.....mais je ne suis pas du tout certain de moi... J'attends l'éventuelle mise au point.
Bien amicalement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Moity Jean said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ose à peine m'inviter à cette discussion entre spécialistes .... mais il me semble que nous pourrions aussi voir dans l'expression citée, une anacoluthe qui a parfois pour fonction de mettre en relief certains éléments de la phrase (ici: premier signal)
> .....mais je ne suis pas du tout certain de moi... J'attends l'éventuelle mise au point.
> Bien amicalement.



Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse y voir une anacoluthe, car je n'y vois aucune rupture de construction…



Anne345 said:


> Tant mieux si c'est la mot que vous cherchez, mais il ne correspond pas à l'exemple donné.
> _En narratologie, la prolepse désigne le fait de raconter d'avance un événement qui va avoir lieu plus tard dans la narration._


Mais si ! C'est bien une prolepse. Voir l'exemple donné dans le Wiki :


> Cet hiver 1657 était notre première « mauvaise saison » et il ne fut pas des plus cléments. [...] Début avril, les jours commencèrent à rallonger sensiblement.
> M. Piquemal, _Le Pionnier du Nouveau Monde._


----------



## itka

Merci pour ton lien qui me rassure, Maître Capelo ! J'avais peur d'avoir dit une bêtise !
 On devrait toujours penser à regarder ce que dit Wiki !


----------



## Anne345

Je ne vois toujours pas ce que Clothaire raconte du futur dans son exemple !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Elle n'était pas venue ; c'était le *premier *signal._

Comme expliqué par Clothaire, puisque c'est le *premier* signal, cela avertit le lecteur que dans le futur, il y en aura un ou plusieurs autres. Ainsi le lecteur apprend un événement du futur (p.ex.: elle ne répondra plus à ses lettres, ce qui serait un 2e signal) même s'il est implicite.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Même si la prolepse est strictement définie parmi les tropes (cf. lien Wiki), même si on ne devrait en conséquence pas utiliser ici ce mot (il n'y pas réfutation d'une objection clairement annoncée), je n'en vois guère de meilleur dans les mots savants, ce d'autant plus que le terme *prolepse* (du grec _prolambanein_) signifie exactement *anticipation*.
Toutefois, le «_* suggestion*_ » proposé par Anne (# 5) me semble approprié, surtout assorti de la définition -fort juste- qu'elle en donne « _art de faire naître une idée, un sentiment sans l'exposer ouvertement_. » Le fait qu'il ne soit pas répertorié dans les figures de stylistique ne doit pas, àmha, nous interdire d'y recourir.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part je trouve le _allusion_ d'Anne aussi bien que son _suggestion_…


----------



## Anne345

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allusion


----------

